# Had a good cry last night



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Boy, I sure know how you feel. The first year after Max died, I cried and loved on Selka.(We got him at 8 weeks when Max had been gone 6 months) He was my little empath.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I lost my first Golden, Rusty, in 1996. I still have my moments. Something will just trigger it...


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Ohhh I know just how you are feeling... Since we got little Layla last week, it seems as if I am missing Aiyana even more. Laylas antics keep us laughing and the snuggles and puppy breath are great, but... I still want my big girl LOL. I think because we lost her at the beginning of December and had the Holidays to deal with ...maybe our grieving was a bit delayed. 

blessings,

Julie


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just reading your comment made my nose prickle and my eyes well up. I miss Raleigh terribly still.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Ohdish
Everytime I read a post from someone that is grieving for a lost dog it reassures me that that was one well loved dog. Grieve, it helps and the new little pup should never replace but earn a spot of their own in your heart. Good luck with your new puppy.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Reading your post reminded me again of how grateful I am that Cedar adopted us about 6 months before we lost Belle! He didn't "replace" Belle, but having that sweet golden head to pet certainly did help ease me over the rough spots! Can't imagine life without a golden - and, being a Sr. citizen, dread the day when I SHOULDN'T have one!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

These memories have a habit of creeping up on you.

Take care


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those moments will happen and it is good that you have Knox to talk to about Chauncer. It sounds like Knox is helping to heal some of your pain.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - the first 3 months are the worst - I cried for Jake on and off for about 9 months - got a lovely stye in my eye from it too. It gets better - slowly - just remember how Chaucer would want you to feel and smile remembering the good things. They certainly do take a chunk out of our hearts when they leave us though.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. So many of us have lost our sweet pet and it's heartbreaking. Sometimes I'll be doing something and feel like she should be there. We lost Laura on Dec. 1. Last night I was sitting on the couch and just started to cry because I missed her and her company. Our goldens are something, they really are wonderful. Glad your pup seems to know that he has to help mend a broken heart. :heartbeat


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My heart aches for you because I know exactly where you're at. It is just over 2 months since we lost Oliver and I have some feelings of guilt getting a new puppy. Today we went to look at the puppies again (4 males) and they are now ready to go home @ 8 weeks but we won't be bringing Razz home until Feb 6 (we have a family wedding in Mexico & won't get him until we return home). No decision has been made yet about which boy we're getting but there is one boy who stands out from the rest - he reminds me of Oliver @ that age! I find myself almost ignoring that boy because I don't want to replace Oliver - we had made the decision to get another golden boy before we lost Oliver. Fortunately, my breeder will be making the decision as she knows that we want a boy for conformation, obedience & a pet and she knows the boys better than we do - style & temperment. 

I do know that I never want to ever forget about Oliver & we are able to talk about him with smiles & laughter. Today, DH, granddaughter & I talked about all of the silly, goofy things that Oliver did. 

Anyone who said that parenting is easy never had a golden!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ohdish, Carolina Casey and Gwen & all*

Ohdish, Carolina Casey, Gwen & All:


:--heart:My heart aches for you all. because I know what it's like. The first three years at least every month around the anniversary of our sending Gizmo to the bridge and then Munchkin 6 weeks later, I would get so SAD-JUST FELT so empty, but having our Smooch and Snobear helped immensely.

That's why Ken and I always knew we could never be without a dog, even for one day.:--sad:


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

I lost my first Golden 9 days after his 13th birthday back in 2007. I still have my moments where I am overcome...and when that happens there is no stopping it. Can't even tell you what triggers it. A simple thought. You are not alone. I really liked how you put it though...."more we miss Chaucer the more we love Knox... and the more we love Knox, the more we miss Chaucer"......because this says you are still able to love the new puppy and that is good and soon the tears hopefully won't be as heartwrenching...but will turn into smiles. I hope that for you and for me and for everyone who has ever been touched by a dog they loved.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

You guys are all so great. Seems many of us are in the same boat, missing our golden boys and girls. I get that, too, where I'm going about my day and it's like Chaucer should be there. I just KNOW where he'd be and what he'd be doing. The way he'd be sitting, or lying, and the expression on his face. I had a few moments of guilt with Knox, though let me tell you they never quite took shape and were very fleeting. Knox is so lovable and healing and I really believe he was heaven sent, having been born the night Chaucer died. I've been wanting to do a video tribute for Chaucer but can't bring myself to it, yet. I can't even listen to the song I've chosen without crying a river! These good boys and girls at the bridge - all of them - we will see them again someday.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Took me about 3 years before I could talk about her without breaking down and crying. Yes, there are still triggers. For instance, reading memorials usually churns up all the old feelings. But as time passes the memories become sweeter. It will take some time, but one day you will sit down and put together that video tribute. Glad to hear the you have Knox to help you through the rough spots.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Ohdish, it's a tribute to our oldies that we want another dog in our lives. I've felt some guilt as well, but I always try to remember that we wanted Maggie because of all the joy that Coal brought to our lives in the 15 years we were together. Coal, find Chaucer & run like the wind, because now you can.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, I know how you feel Peanut's one year and Spice's 2 year is coming up and I'm still grieving over Charlie we lost in November.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Almost every night when I go to bed I look at Max's picture collage over our bed and get teary. It will be 10 years in Feb. since he went to the Bridge. His birthday was Jan.25.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dusty has been gone just 3 months now and we too still well up when we talk about him. His pictures are all over the house and I'll often pause just to look at him. There are times when I feel his presence beside me and will reach down and stroke him. He will always be in our hearts, never forgotten.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

BOY, DO I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYING. I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL KayCee AT 8 YRS. 9 MONS MAY 25, 2008 TO CANCER, DIED IN MY ARMS WHILE WAITING FOR VET TO COME AND SEND HER TO THE BRIDGE. lOST MY GOLDEN OLD MAN BUCK, AT 12 YRS. 3 MONS TO HEART ATTACK MAY 15, 2007. HE WOKE ME AT 5:00 AND DIED IN MY ARMS AT 5:15. LOST GOLDEN BOY HUNTER OCT. 16, 2003 TO AIHA AND LIVER DAMAGE BROUGHT ON BY PROHERT6. HE HAD JUT TURNED 4. LOST FIRST GOLDENBOY sCOOTER AUG. 22, 1999, JUT PAST 5TH BIRTHDAY, TO HEART ATTACK. lOST 12 1/ YEAR OLD iRISH SETTER, bOOTS TO BONE CANCER JULY 9, 1997. tHE LIST GONES ON AND ON ALL THE WAY BACK TO THE LOSS OF MY VERY FIRST DOG, ENGLISH SETTER BEAUTY IN NOV. 1957. I HAVE N3VER FORGOTTEN ANY OF THEM AND LITTLE THINGS WILL BRING ON TEARS OF ANY OF THEM. ONE OF MY HALLWAYS IS LINE WITH PICTURES, OLDER ONES IN BLACK & WHITE--OF MY PRECIOUS DOGS I HAE LOST.

IF WE HAD NOT LOVED THEM WITH ALL OUR HEARTS, WE WOULD NOT GRIVE YEARS LATER, WE WOULD NOT REMEMBER THEM. BUT FOR US REAL DOG LOVERS, THEY ARE SUCH A PART OF OUR LIVES WE CAN NOT FORGET, NOR DO WE WANT TO.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, unfortunately Im in the bummer boat too - It's been a little over 2 months since G is gone - still cry all the time - I miss him so much, my heart actually hurts.... Floyd is a great distraction but my new little Satchel, for some reason - is my little G... I swear to god I think G is in him somewhere, he really really reminds me of him - 

But hate to say it - I dont think I could ever love anything as much as I loved G - sounds wacky, but I just fricken loved that dog so much - god, I miss him...


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you wouldn't be human if you didn't miss Chaucer. I expect to go through that as well when I adopt in May. Haddie died Jan.2 and her bowl, bed,leash...well everything is still here. I can't bring myself to put it away. I vow to never be Golden-less again. A year after our new arrival I'm getting another. I'm sorry for your loss
(((big hugs)))


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

DCGolden said:


> I think you wouldn't be human if you didn't miss Chaucer. I expect to go through that as well when I adopt in May. Haddie died Jan.2 and her bowl, bed,leash...well everything is still here. I can't bring myself to put it away. I vow to never be Golden-less again. A year after our new arrival I'm getting another. I'm sorry for your loss
> (((big hugs)))


There are things of Chaucer's, too, that we consider hallowed and cannot move or put away. His leash, his bag of treats.... except Knox has recently discovered the leash and likes pulling it off the hook and playing with it. And somehow he has gotten "wind" of the treats, too, through the closet door. He just stands there, looking up at the slits in the wood, and sniffing.

I am sorry for your loss, too. So many of us have lost our dear goldens and sometimes it feels like nothing could ever be right again, without them by our side. Just wait - your new golden will bring many smiles and surprises. And your love for Haddie will always be with you.


----------



## jjcason (Jan 22, 2009)

I know what you mean about the grief just coming over you. My eyes have been puffy/swollen underneath for 3 months since we lost our precious Dutchess October 17th. And like someone else said, it is amazing how we can miss them so much that we actually feel our hearts hurting/breaking. It is great that you have Knox and hopefully he will continue to help your heart wound heal. It is amazing how goldens are... so golden like you say.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just passed Sam's 2 year Anniversary. I was weepy all day. I thought I'd be ok but woke up thinking about him and feeling him. I spent his last 2 nights lying beside him and stroking his throat and ruff. I swear, I can still feel his fur in my hands. I hope I never lose that sensation.

I hope you have better days very soon, but the bad ones aren't really bad. They are surfaced emotions, that's all. We all need a good cry once in a while.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I can empathize...I have a picture of our girl Shamaya on my laptop as my screensaver. I thought about putting a picture of our new baby (who is coming next week) on the laptop but couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm so glad you have Knox to help you through this..hang in there, you're not alone.


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

I am glad that you have your new pup I am so sorry for your loss I know that pain all too well. We lost Hooch and Goldie John grieved over Hooch for a long time. Now he is with them all. Just think about your baby being with John I know he is watching over him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ohdish, Cindy and all who have lost a dog or person*

Dear Friends in this topic:

I relate so much to all of you.

When Ken and I had to put our two Samoyeds to sleep within 6 wks. of one another years ago, every month when the anniversaries rolled around I would cry. Mind you we got another dog right away after Munchkin went to the Bridge and Gizmo went to the Bridge. ken and I have always said we won't spend EVEN ONE DAY without a dog-we love them so much.

Cindy: We all miss Hooch so much, but I can just see him sitting up in Heaven or at the Rainbow Bridge, with all the animals that have passed.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That put tear in my eyes again i never stop shedding tears over mine something always triggers it of but at least we have Hooch looking after our goldens now.


----------



## JohnTIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

This is what I like about you people. 

You remember the day your golden died. I mean, you remember the exact date. A year later... Two years later... you still remember your best friend. Lots of people who have never owned a dog (or owned one chained to a tree in the yard) would never understand what makes us tick. Glad to be part of this community. I feel less "weird" for being so attached to my dogs after reading all the comments, especially in this sig.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

JohnTIZ said:


> This is what I like about you people.
> 
> You remember the day your golden died. I mean, you remember the exact date. A year later... Two years later... you still remember your best friend. Lots of people who have never owned a dog (or owned one chained to a tree in the yard) would never understand what makes us tick. Glad to be part of this community. I feel less "weird" for being so attached to my dogs after reading all the comments, especially in this sig.


We will always remember the date Chaucer died... it is also the date our Knox was born. Of course it wasn't until about a month later, when we found our pup, that the connection was made, but it was pretty surreal. I am pretty certain the two must have met and frolicked for a while, as they each passed through the gate between the worlds.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

The tears are still there for my wonderful Oliver who was tragically taken from us just 3 months ago. The funny thing is that they're even closer since we brought home our boy, Razz, just 2 days ago. 

Yes, I've told Razz all about our Ollie! (((((Hugs to you)))))))

(I do find that I'm able to talk more openly about Ollie and his MANY escapades with a smile on my face. Time does heal!:wavey::wavey


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gwen*

Gwen:

Razz is helping you heal.
Perhaps OLLIE had a hand in bringing Razz to you!!!


----------

